# Help a newbie that doesn't like salmon smoke some....salmon



## englishsmoker (Jul 16, 2021)

My wife loves it, and we have a piece, so I thought I'd try it on the smoker for her. It's frozen, so I'm looking for SmokingSalmon101. What do I need to know in terms of time/temp? I don't have many pellet options, but what do people here recommend? Do I use the same leave-in probe for the Inkbird like any other 'meat'? Dry/Wet brining? Marinating?  She doesn't like 'hot' spicy, but mild is ok. 

Thought I'd throw this out while I go back to post-scrolling, and TIA for help/advice/tips


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 16, 2021)

Honest questions deserve honest answers.

heat up the grill about 250*
prepare salmon. Salt, granulated garlic, and fresh cracked pepper. Then squeeze just enough lemon or lime juice on it to cover the surface. On to the grill. Let cook just until the fish produces white film, this is fat from the fish. At this point the fish should just flake with a fork. It’s done. Enjoy.


----------



## englishsmoker (Jul 16, 2021)

Thanks for the refreshingly straight forward answer:). I was expecting a smattering of ‘RTFF’s 
So no need for temp probes, just watch for the film you mentioned?


----------



## Blowby (Jul 16, 2021)

Looks like it’s bleeding. I pull at 127* internal temp.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 16, 2021)

englishsmoker said:


> Thanks for the refreshingly straight forward answer:). I was expecting a smattering of ‘RTFF’s
> So no need for temp probes, just watch for the film you mentioned?


Correct. The salmon is flaky. Between those flakes will ooze a little white fat when done. You have to watch because at this exact moment, and the fish will flake with a fork it is done, juicy and very tasty. Take the salmon past this point, will be dry and not much fun.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 16, 2021)

englishsmoker said:


> Thanks for the refreshingly straight forward answer:). I was expecting a smattering of ‘RTFF’s
> So no need for temp probes, just watch for the film you mentioned?


RTFF?  Not familiar with that FLFA (four letter F* acronym)
I do not like store bought  salmon as it is mostly Sockeye.
I can eat a slow smoked King 

I do the sockeye on a grill pan until fat oozes.  Wife is always happy.
I grill dolphin when she wants salmon.
Mahi Mahi is the other name for dolphin.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 16, 2021)

Season well with Chef Paul Prudhommes Magic Salmon Seasoning about 2 hours or more before popping salmon into smoker

Smoker on 225F

Fave smoke - we prefer apple on Salmon

About 90 minutes later, pull it at 140F-145F IT.

Yummy...


----------



## ahakohda (Jul 17, 2021)

First. Never smoke salmon while its wet. Let it form pelicle. It takes almost 24h in fridge.
Second. Anything above 175F is too hot.  Ideally you want to start at 120 raising to 130 than 140 and so on until internal is 145F. All depends on level of smoke you want.
Trick is not to let that white stuff to leak.

Ideal end result imho


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 17, 2021)

*WHILE** YOU MAY DO AS YOU WISH,* *SMF MANAGEMENT SUGGESTS YOU FOLLOW THESE GUIDELINES...*
*THE USDA FACT SHEET ON SMOKING UNCURED MEAT RECOMMENDS SMOKING BETWEEN 225°F AND 300°F...JJ*


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jul 17, 2021)

I’m in your boat I don’t do fish but my wife loves it. When I cook salmon for her I make a glaze.  It’s a sweet glaze. She loves it so it works for me. I also use use apple wood and like someone stated, I put it in the fridge uncovered for about an hour or so if I can so it can form that pellicle. It helps take on some more smoke flavor.

1/4 cup brown sugar
1 Tablespoon honey
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup pineapple juice
1 teaspoon dijon mustard
1 Tablespoon olive oil
2 teaspoons minced garlic


----------



## englishsmoker (Jul 17, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> I’m in your boat I don’t do fish but my wife loves it. When I cook salmon for her I make a glaze.  It’s a sweet glaze. She loves it so it works for me. I also use use apple wood and like someone stated, I put it in the fridge uncovered for about an hour or so if I can so it can form that pellicle. It helps take on some more smoke flavor.
> 
> 1/4 cup brown sugar
> 1 Tablespoon honey
> ...


Thanks, she likes this idea. Do you put straight on the grill, skin down, or on a pan? Pan would be cleaner, but might limit smoke flavor?


----------



## englishsmoker (Jul 17, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> RTFF?  Not familiar with that FLFA (four letter F* acronym)
> I do not like store bought  salmon as it is mostly Sockeye.
> I can eat a slow smoked King
> 
> ...


This is sockeye. Watching it would be tricky, no window in the smoker, so I’d have to keep opening it. I’m not seeing much about using meat probes? Is it ‘visual’ or ‘fork test’ doneness?


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 17, 2021)

englishsmoker said:


> This is sockeye. Watching it would be tricky, no window in the smoker, so I’d have to keep opening it. I’m not seeing much about using meat probes? Is it ‘visual’ or ‘fork test’ doneness?



I always use a meat probe...takes the guesswork out.

Since my smoker is electric, I don't mind opening it to check the temp because it bounces right back to temp but it does slow the cook-time.
To get it done "on time", it is better to use the meat probe that allows me to monitor IT with the door closed.

As for a "fork tender" way to cook salmon to the proper temp, I don't know of any.  Sorry.  No help.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jul 17, 2021)

englishsmoker said:


> Thanks, she likes this idea. Do you put straight on the grill, skin down, or on a pan? Pan would be cleaner, but might limit smoke flavor?


 
I go right in the great skin side down


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Jul 17, 2021)

I really like 

 thirdeye
 approach to curing and smoking salmon.  I'd post a link to his blog, but I saw some fussing here about posting links a couple weeks ago so I won't.


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 17, 2021)

Like many "how to smoked salmon" threads there is a mixture of advice for both 'smoke cooking' fresh salmon, and for hot smoking cured salmon.... both are delicious.  Texture and depth of flavor are the main differences.  




PulledPorkSandwich said:


> I really like
> 
> thirdeye
> approach to curing and smoking salmon.  I'd post a link to his blog, but I saw some fussing here about posting links a couple weeks ago so I won't.



Thanks for the mention, I did get the okay to post links or have a permanent link in my signature.  So here is my Dry Cured Salmon article. 









						SEAFOOD -  Dry Cure for Salmon, Trout or Steelhead
					

Revised 1-13-2022  Cured fish has been prepared for centuries as a means of food preservation. Because of refrigeration and our knowledge ...




					playingwithfireandsmoke.blogspot.com


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 17, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Like many "how to smoked salmon" threads there is a mixture of advice for both 'smoke cooking' fresh salmon, and for hot smoking cured salmon.... both are delicious.  Texture and depth of flavor are the main differences.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some beautiful work for sure. Excellent.


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 17, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Some beautiful work for sure. Excellent.



I live in trout country, our fisheries are well managed and I'm able to fish trophy waters as well as assorted streams, rivers, lakes and reservoirs that have possession or slot limits.  I will keep enough to cook fresh, or smoke, or can some..... but I still release about 75% of my catches.  Some are "long distance releases" and I don't fish as often as I should. Bottom line is.... I just love fish from that family, and Lake Sam's Club keeps me (and my friends) happy in a pinch.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 17, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> I live in trout country, our fisheries are well managed and I'm able to fish trophy waters as well as assorted streams, rivers, lakes and reservoirs that have possession or slot limits.  I will keep enough to cook fresh, or smoke, or can some..... but I still release about 75% of my catches.  Some are "long distance releases" and I don't fish as often as I should. Bottom line is.... I just love fish from that family, and Lake Sam's Club keeps me (and my friends) happy in a pinch.


That is just great, 

 thirdeye

I live in a trout haven too. Love them little buggers.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 17, 2021)

Not a trout fan.



englishsmoker said:


> This is sockeye. Watching it would be tricky, no window in the smoker, so I’d have to keep opening it. I’m not seeing much about using meat probes? Is it ‘visual’ or ‘fork test’ doneness?


As others posted you can visual or probe.
I do visual as the kettle recovers quickly after a peek.  I'm also pretty good at guessing time.


----------

